# Eclipse - Console Ausgaben umleiten?



## X5-599 (9. Okt 2008)

hi leute,

gibt es eine möglichkeit die console ausgaben von eclipse in eine datei etc umzuleiten?
eventuell mit nem plugin?

ich hab schon probiert die stdout von eclipse (eclipse per python command gestartet) auszulesen. doch da steht nichts drin. daher gehe ich davon aus, dass eclipse die gesamte stdout auf die eigene console leitet.

ich möchte wirklich nur die console ausgaben speichern können. hat jemand einen vorschlag?

gruß,
michael


----------



## Wildcard (10. Okt 2008)

Was erwartest du denn im StdOut zu sehen und welche Eclipse Application startest du?


----------



## X5-599 (10. Okt 2008)

es ist eclipse 3.2
und es geht um build messages von make.exe

alles was "make" also in die eclipse console schreibt möchte ich in eine datei speichern. wie ist mir eigentlich egal. solange ich nicht mehr Strg a, Strg c und Strg v in eine neue datei machen muss.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Okt 2008)

Ok, das ist etwas PlugIn internes. Vermutlich CDT?
Nicht Eclipse leitet das um, sondern das CDT PlugIn registriert wohl einen Launcher auf Dateien mit dem Namen make.exe und piped deren Stream auf die Eclipse Konsole um. Ich habe CDT noch nie verwendet, könnte mir aber vorstellen das es eine Preference/Launch Configuration Setting gibt, mit der du den Stream umleiten kannst.


----------



## X5-599 (10. Okt 2008)

ja, ist CDT.
aber so eine preference die du vermutest gibt es leider nicht.
und da dachte ich halt an ein eigenes plugin, welches die eclipse console speichert...

ich komme im moment nur soweit, dass ich den namen der console ausgeben kann "Console". und den titel z.B.  "no console available"
aber das ist auch alles...


----------



## Wildcard (10. Okt 2008)

Frag doch einfach mal beim CDT Projekt nach.


----------

